# if you were to start over with new stones



## truthrider (May 24, 2015)

I've got a mix of stones that I've picked up here and there. I like my knives to be arm-shaving sharp. I'm not interested in going with a grit that really does nothing for sharpness. Being a little adhd, I'd like a set that cuts quickly (if there is such a thing).

Thanks for your input

Martin


----------



## chinacats (May 24, 2015)

Look at the set offered by Jon @ JKI.


----------



## turbochef422 (May 24, 2015)

I have chosera 400, 800 and 3000 here at work and love them. Fast and to the point but like the feel too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 24, 2015)

A second vote for the diamond stone set from JKI.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 24, 2015)

i invested in gesshin soakers, no regrets here. a 2k and 4k would really be all you need short of major thinning and repairs.


----------



## bkdc (May 24, 2015)

I wish I could try Jon's diamond stones. If I didn't know that they existed, I would pick Chosera every time. I own the Chosera 400, 1000, 3000, 5000 and they are amazing. I also own a near complete set of Shapton Pros. Being that I'm a home cook, these will probably last me FOREVER.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 24, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> i invested in gesshin soakers, no regrets here. a 2k and 4k would really be all you need short of major thinning and repairs.



Good choice


----------



## wellminded1 (May 24, 2015)

I have a set from JNS and they are great performers also


----------



## truthrider (May 24, 2015)

bkdc said:


> I wish I could try Jon's diamond stones. If I didn't know that they existed, I would pick Chosera every time. I own the Chosera 400, 1000, 3000, 5000 and they are amazing. I also own a near complete set of Shapton Pros. Being that I'm a home cook, these will probably last me FOREVER.



Do you use the Shapton's or just stick with the Chosera? I looked at Japanese Knife Imports but did not see any stones that had 'diamond' associated.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 24, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/20177-Diamond-stone-set-again

Another +1 from me


----------



## truthrider (May 24, 2015)

From what I see here and other places, it boils down to Shapton and Chosera. Assuming the Chosera 400 is for repairs and shaping, could one just go with the Chosera 800 and 3000 and call it a day to have sharp food slicers?


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 25, 2015)

I'll add to the list of Jon's diamond some set. If I knew than what I know now...


----------



## psfred (May 25, 2015)

Chosera 800 and 3000 would work, but might not be ideal for all knives.

If I were starting over I would skip the King stones I bought initially and buy the Bester 1200 and Suehiro Rika 5K I've ended up with. Might not have been available all those years ago, though.

But there are many paths around that particular barn. Too many variables to make hard and fast recommendations, including what type steel(s) and knives you are using and how you like them sharpened.

Peter


----------



## Culverin (May 25, 2015)

psfred said:


> Chosera 800 and 3000 would work, but might not be ideal for all knives.
> 
> If I were starting over I would skip the King stones I bought initially and buy the Bester 1200 and Suehiro Rika 5K I've ended up with. Might not have been available all those years ago, though.
> 
> ...



Do you feel the Bester and Suehiro to be more suited to some knives over the Chosera stones?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (May 25, 2015)

Chosera set, specifically the 400, 1k and 3k set up. For me they just work really well meaning they are easy to use, fast, not super muddy or messy and don't require tons of flattening. All around the best I've used, maybe some things beat them in 1 or 2 categories but taken as a sum of their parts they strike an ideal balance for me.

Realistically, one could just get the 1k and 3k as a phenomenal starting point and then maybe add the 400 later if they need to do some repairs or thinning. Rarely have to go down to the 400 so to save on some cost someone could just get those 2 to start with.

Also, a shout out to the Kitayama which is a wonderful stone to do just some light stropping on following the 3k


----------



## James (May 25, 2015)

gesshin or the JKS set. Since starting, I've purchased each stone in the latter separately and they're pretty awesome.


----------



## psfred (May 27, 2015)

It's hard to say which stones are best, it's really a combination of the stones, the knives, and your technique and skill. I initially bought the Bester 1200 for woodworking tools because it wore the least of any tested while cutting decently fast in hard steels (A2 and D2) as that was what I bought it for. For me it works very well for general sharpening of knives.

From there what I use depends on the knife and what I want to do with it. My older 440C stainless knives get run on my synthetic blue aoto and then lightly stropped on green chromium oxide on wood. This seems to give them a very smooth but toothy edge that cut most foods nicely, including tomatoes and onions. 

Knives made of VG-10 or similar steels I finish on either a King 6000 or a Kitayama, depending on my mood. Either works well, but the 6000 finish is usually nicer for veggies. My unknown steel Korean "cow knife" gets finished on the Kitayama and stropped on green chromium oxide. I suspect it's spring steel (52100) and will take and hold a highly polished edge. I like this one on onions and similar things the best as I can easily make very thin transparent slices with very little effort, and it stays sharp a very long time.

I recently acquired a Suehiro Rika 5k stone, and an Arayshiyama 6k, but have not tried them out yet, too busy making equipment for beekeeping. We got swamped in swarms this year and I'm suddenly seriously short of everything.

When all is said and done, I could probably be just fine with the Bester 1200 and the Suehiro, I suspect (or the King 6000, it's not a bad stone and much less trouble than the coarser Kings).

Peter


----------



## ecchef (May 27, 2015)

I suspect you will like the Rika if you choose it; pretty much everyone does. Personally, I use an intermediate stone between that and the Bester, and am currently using a Naniwa Ebi 3k for that. I'll still break out the King 6k on occasion and find (for me) it really works the single bevels nicely.


----------



## Prize78 (May 30, 2015)

I find my JNS stones to be fantastic. (I have the JNS 1000 and JNS 6000)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 30, 2015)

A lot in stones is personal preference. I like the Gesshin soakers over the Chosera's. Both are good stones.

The Bester 1200 and Rika 5K are often recomm. on this site for good reason. Either is hard to beat at the price point.


----------



## truthrider (Jun 5, 2015)

I ended up with the Chosera 1000 and the 3000. Much better than my random stones. For a finish I may try the Rika 5000

Thanks for the input


----------



## aaamax (Jun 10, 2015)

truthrider said:


> I ended up with the Chosera 1000 and the 3000. Much better than my random stones. For a finish I may try the Rika 5000
> 
> Thanks for the input



Right there. good choices. and yes to the 5k for finishing. congrats.


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2015)

Cho 3k is perfectly fine to end on


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 20, 2015)

For me personally, I would get a shapton glass set from 120 to 8k! Splash and go. Easy to store, fast cutters, quick cleanup and maintenance, hard long lasting. I used a friends set and was amazed. Don't care about feedback on stones. These work period. Great razor finish.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 20, 2015)

End on a Chosera 3k myself and never felt I needed to go higher with the end on my gyuto, cleaver, petty or nakiri. Maybe if you had a suji you would want a bit higher but for an all around general purpose edge the Chosera 3k really does leave a great finish. Ended up selling my Suehiro Rika 5k because it just wasn't needed anymore once I got the Chosera 3k


----------



## Ruso (Jun 22, 2015)

Hard to say what would be my setup, since there yet to many stones to try. Three stones I would not buy are: Green Brick, Naniwa SS5K and 10K. And I would invest in lapping plate right away. Flattening on sandpaper/drywall screen is PITA.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 22, 2015)

Have JKI Diamond set and finally wore through a Naniwa 400 splash and go. Upgraded to a Shapton 500 extra thick glass stone. I wanted a splash and go that wasn't too courses for thinning my knives. I read somewhere that DaveM was not fond of this stone, but I have to say I'm digging it. Its a medium hard fast cutter that leaves a nice even >400 scratch pattern. It stays flat, gives some feedback but is splash and go. thats a must for me these days. I won't grind off metal like a 240 and for serious damage, going lower is recommended. 

I've been slowly thinning my Tadafusa petty. With the 500 I was able to quickly remove metal from behind the edge, exposing the san main lamination line, faster and easier than with using the Naniawa. Was able to quickly remove the scratches with a quick polish from 400 paper. I know that was the long was of saying JKI Diamond stones and a Shapton 500 EX thick glass stone. Peace.


----------



## Asteger (Jun 22, 2015)

panda said:


> Cho 3k is perfectly fine to end on



Seconds to that


----------

